# Sound card issue



## jinlxz (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi,my sound card uses the snd_hda driver,
the following are two ways to set up my sound system,the first works well,but the second fails.
***********first*******

```
kldload snd_hda
cat file>/dev/dsp
# now ,I can play music.
```
***********************

**********second*******
adding the following line to the file /boot/loader.conf
snd_hda_load="YES"
#reboot my computer,it does not work, and I find 3 files in the /dev directory,dsp0,dsp1,dsp2.
the file dsp is not found.
I can hear some noises when I transfer some text to /dev/dsp1 using cat file>/dev/dsp1 command
dsp0 and dsp2 do not work using the similar way.
***********************

can anyone tell me where the troublemakers are?

by the way, a simple question.
How to repair the boot manager.
sorry for my bad english ,it is not my mother language.

thanks


----------



## mav@ (Feb 1, 2010)

Probably you have another sound card in your system (like HDMI port on video card). Sometimes they are detected in different order. Read `cat /dev/sndstat` output, verbose boot messages and snd_hda man page.


----------



## jinlxz (Feb 3, 2010)

mav@ï¼Œ
I have a HDMI port on video card,but I want to know how to resolve this problem, thanks.

```
#cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2009061500/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA ATI R6XX HDMI PCM #0 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0 [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/0r:0v channels simplex default)
pcm1: <HDA Analog Devices AD1984A PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hadc1 [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/1r:1v channels duplex)
pcm2: <HDA Analog Devices AD1984A PCM #1 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac1 [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/1r:1v channels duplex)
```


----------



## mav@ (Feb 3, 2010)

As written in snd_hda:

```
sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=1
```
It will change default /dev/dsp device mapping.


----------



## jinlxz (Feb 4, 2010)

mav@,thanks
it works, but my head phone does not work.
the sound does not disappear,when I plug in my head phone.
and my head phone no sound.
can you help me again?


----------



## mav@ (Feb 4, 2010)

May be your codec configured to provide headphones via separate device (pcm2). Difficult to say without seeing verbose boot messages.

I repeat once more, READ THE MANUAL PAGE!


----------



## jinlxz (Feb 4, 2010)

mav@,
thank you very much,and I will take your suggestion,
go ahead on the way to learning FreeBSD, sometimes I may be confused by some difficulties, and you brings me the currage to go on....
thanks again...


----------

